# Favorite place to live in Dubai



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Happy New Year! My latest fact-gathering mission is to try and get a first hand account of some the housing areas in Dubai. 

If you have some time on your hands, I'd love to hear a little about what neighborhood/development you live in. What do you like about it, what don't you like? If you have kids how far is the school from where you live. Do dogs/cats seem to be welcome in your area? Is there much privacy between villas? Do you have outdoor space? Any other helpful information would be great.

If you'd like to throw in a few pictures of your neighborhood that would be fantastic. Google is great but there isn't a lot of pictures- other than stock photos-of most of the areas. 

What we will be looking for a villa with some outdoor space (pool would be great) and privacy. Need a safe development for the kids to be out an about. Need to be close to school (still working on school details) and would love an area that accepts dogs/cats without too much fuss. 
Thanks a million!
Kristi


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What area is the person who is working going to be working in?


----------



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> What area is the person who is working going to be working in?


He won't be working in country but will be in and out of the airport once a week.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

gardengirl00 said:


> He won't be working in country but will be in and out of the airport once a week.


Will he however be working for a company who is registered in the UAE and therefore will have a UAE residence permit?

It appears that school location is your main driver in regards to where you live. It might be easier to provide advice once you know which schools you are targeting for your children.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Agree, more info and more people can help. There are lots of threads about accmodations and suggestions on where to live based on schoolig. Search is your friend. 

As Maz asked/said, is your spouse going to have a work visa for the uae for you to be able to live here?

I would suggest before making any decision, for you to be in country and take a drive around to see the distances between the area and whichever school you are looking at.


----------



## ravikumar (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hi Kristi*



gardengirl00 said:


> Happy New Year! My latest fact-gathering mission is to try and get a first hand account of some the housing areas in Dubai.
> 
> If you have some time on your hands, I'd love to hear a little about what neighborhood/development you live in. What do you like about it, what don't you like? If you have kids how far is the school from where you live. Do dogs/cats seem to be welcome in your area? Is there much privacy between villas? Do you have outdoor space? Any other helpful information would be great.
> 
> ...



Happy 2011!

" Villa with some outdoor space (pool would be great) and privacy. Need a safe development for the kids to be out an about. Need to be close to school".

Villas in the following locations fulfill your requirements:

Villas in Arabian Ranches ; this is away from the city.

Villas in Al Safa/ Jumeirah are in the heart of the city;

Villas in Al Barsha ; this is not far away from the city.

Villas in Emirates Hills (Meadows/Spri ngs).

You need to choose based on your other requirements like place of office etc.

the fllowing link gives you details about schools:

GEMS Jumeirah Primary School - Dubai : GCC and Middle East : Our Schools

wishing you the very best 



ravikumar


----------



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, he will have a UAE residence permit. We are in the early search of schools but so far we have Dubai American Academy or American School of Dubai. Open to other schools as well, these are just the two that I looked into.


----------



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the tips and advice. Jynkgirl I've been searching daily and I think I've hit just about every post on this topic. I Was just hoping to hear where the forum members lived and how they liked their neighborhoods. Was also hoping for a few pictures of the local area , for someone who has never been there it's very hard to even assemble a picture in my head of what the area may look like. Most pictures you find on line are vacation pictures or stock photos of neighborhoods. 

The rest of the information about me was just a side note really. We will be in country in Feb. for 10 days so I can tour the area.

Since I'm asking for pictures, I'll start off with a picture of my own little space.

Summer patio shot. 









Winter pond shot.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jumeirah area will be a good central location area that will get you close to the beach as well as close to other areas in Dubai. When you look on a map though, it becomes obvious that Jumeirah is a huge area that spands half of dubai. The homes there are unique and the neighborhoods are not the same build style over and over. With your school choices thus far, would suggest this area. 

I would not suggest living out at Arabian ranches unless you like to stay home a good deal and like a tranquil environment away from city life. You are kind of out there. When I say out there though, it is just 25 minutes drive or so from most places in Dubai so it isnt that far 'out there' in the scope of things. 

Greens/Springs are good options for living amongst a more expat orientated environment that is a mix of people. They are overall a bit less expensive then Jumeirah and seems more people with younger kids tends to live there. Springs being less expensive then greens. 

What is your budget for accomodations?


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow thats a beautiful garden you got there


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Budget? It's all very well suggesting nice areas, but will the villa you want fit your budget?

Having been in Dubai for many years, I now live in one of the nicest areas, Umm Sequim. Big villa, lush garden, privacy, close to beach and not far from many other areas. No problem with pets, although that is an issue to agree with your landlord.

Whichever area you take a fancy to, do not make any decisions until you have been here a couple of weeks and have taken a proper look around for yourself. 
-


----------



## tdzankl (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't give you much first hand knowledge as we just arrived and are getting ready to move into a place in Green Community Motor City...however, I'll share a few observations from seeing friend's places, and exploring and househunting....

You have a beautiful yard for sure - do not expect landscaping to look quite like that in private villas (especially rentals). Remember that everything here is built on sand...and sand is everywhere! no one seems to use mulch in the flower beds and the grass can be hit or miss (some yards look lovely and others are left with a patchy, sandy mess.

We decided on living out in Motor City. We love the feel of the Green COmmunity MC - all of the villas have interconnected pathways leading to all the parks, water features, pools, etc...it's just lovely and looks very well maintained. We also saw people walking dogs, etc - had a great family feel.
We also loved Arabian Ranches - they have more privacy in the gardens (taller fences, etc). 
We checked out Umm Sequim and Jumeirah (as my daughters will be going to Dubai American Academy)... Those areas are much closer to shops, the beach, etc...but I didn't feel as much of that suburban neighborhood feel as I did in Arabian Ranches and Motor City.
It really comes down to what you want in a neighborhood and villa, and what your budget is. If you want to be near the action, walking to shops, close to beach and activity - then definitely check out Umm Sequim, Jumeirah, Palm Jumeirah, Marina, etc...and if you want a more "suburban" feel, then places like Arabian Ranches, Motor City Green Community, Victory Heights, Green Community West...

As far as schools - I believe you are looking for American curriculum, right? We also toured Greenfield Community School (it is an IB school, but was quite nice) - and the Universal American School - both of them are new, but seem to be developing great reputations, and we liked the campuses for both of them. They are in very different parts of the city though - so your housing needs would differ depending on where you ended up.

We've done the drive from Motor City to the Dubai American Academy in about 25 mins or less (depending on traffic)....so even if you are out towards the Ranches, it really isn't that far a drive to get anywhere.

Good luck!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Marina!! by the walk, i love it everytime i go down there xx


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

newbie913 said:


> Marina!! by the walk, i love it everytime i go down there xx


The OP stated that they are looking for a villa with privacy. The Marina is just tower blocks...

-


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

gardengirl00 said:


> He won't be working in country but will be in and out of the airport once a week.


Mirdiff is closeish to the airport. They have two major developments with villas – Gharoob and Sharooq. Only minus is the airplane noise! But in my experience its not as bad as people say it is! Reasonable prices too


----------



## gardengirl00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Housing allowance is a bit over 300,000 AED plus utilities will be covered by employer. 

Thank you for all the input! Tens days goes by in a blink and there is so much to do. This will be the only trip I will make before the actual move.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think one of those universities you mentioned is in Al Badia? If so then the Nad Al Hamar area has villas nearby. Your budget is good and will get you something nice in most areas.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

gardengirl00 said:


> Housing allowance is a bit over 300,000 AED plus utilities will be covered by employer.
> 
> Thank you for all the input! Tens days goes by in a blink and there is so much to do. This will be the only trip I will make before the actual move.


That is a really strong budget, and as Elphaba stated, the villas in Jumeirah are very nice. I would strongly recommend looking in the Lakes. Some beautiful villas are available there, and your budget may even stretch to a Hattan villa (google image search Hattan the lakes). If you dont need anything quite so large then a Canal Cove villa on the Palm is also a great option.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> That is a really strong budget, and as Elphaba stated, the villas in Jumeirah are very nice. I would strongly recommend looking in the Lakes. Some beautiful villas are available there, and your budget may even stretch to a Hattan villa (google image search Hattan the lakes). If you dont need anything quite so large then a Canal Cove villa on the Palm is also a great option.


Are dogs allowed in Jumeirah?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It'll depend on the landlord I guess, but Jumeira is all villas so ideal for dogs.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> It'll depend on the landlord I guess, but Jumeira is all villas so ideal for dogs.


Ok, thanx!


----------



## rosieriz (Mar 17, 2010)

I move to motor city green community over a year ago. it has 2 or 3 communal park for the kids to play. great swimming pool and a new gym. I love it. My kids also like it.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> It'll depend on the landlord I guess, but Jumeira is all villas so ideal for dogs.


Have some friends who live in Al Safa, opposite a great school (sorry can't remember the name), close to the park and fairly easy access in and out and short drive to the beach. Villa is big, 4 bedrooms, 3 or 4 bathrooms, maid room, enclosed with nice garden area and shared pool and gym between a small number of other villas and well within your budget. Can't really compare to other 'family' areas other than the springs which wouldn't be my bag.
We live in the Old Town, pretty good for the airport but wouldn't be suitable for a family. Good luck finding somewhere.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

darlingbuds said:


> Have some friends who live in Al Safa, opposite a great school (sorry can't remember the name), close to the park and fairly easy access in and out and short drive to the beach. Villa is big, 4 bedrooms, 3 or 4 bathrooms, maid room, enclosed with nice garden area and shared pool and gym between a small number of other villas and well within your budget. Can't really compare to other 'family' areas other than the springs which wouldn't be my bag.
> We live in the Old Town, pretty good for the airport but wouldn't be suitable for a family. Good luck finding somewhere.



Hi,

Why don´t you like the springs? We are moving to Dubai in February and are looking at different areas, the springs is one of them. Therefor it would be great to hear you thoughts about the area.

Tess & Joakim


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why don´t you like the springs? We are moving to Dubai in February and are looking at different areas, the springs is one of them. Therefor it would be great to hear you thoughts about the area.
> 
> Tess & Joakim


It is just a personal preference, I think if we had children it would be ideal but it is quite far out the other side of the city for us (we both work near DIFC). You need a car in Dubai and we are just looking at getting one but have managed for 3 months without and don't think you could do this in The Springs. We really like the Downtown area as it is easy access to restaurants and bars and most other places, but then we are a couple without children. You would get more for your money in the Springs in terms of size than we are. Having said all of that have friends that live there and travel to the other side of the city to work and they really like it, so don't be put off by my comment


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

darlingbuds said:


> It is just a personal preference, I think if we had children it would be ideal but it is quite far out the other side of the city for us (we both work near DIFC). You need a car in Dubai and we are just looking at getting one but have managed for 3 months without and don't think you could do this in The Springs. We really like the Downtown area as it is easy access to restaurants and bars and most other places, but then we are a couple without children. You would get more for your money in the Springs in terms of size than we are. Having said all of that have friends that live there and travel to the other side of the city to work and they really like it, so don't be put off by my comment


Thank you so much for that reply! I am also worried that it is to far away but the problem is that we have a dog. We were planning on living by the Marina but don´t think it is possible. So we have one chihuahua but no kids


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> Thank you so much for that reply! I am also worried that it is to far away but the problem is that we have a dog. We were planning on living by the Marina but don´t think it is possible. So we have one chihuahua but no kids


I have seen people walking their dogs in this area I'm sure you can have them? You are most welcome to come and have a look at where we are if that would help you make a decision. We spent 3 weeks looking at places until we settled on where we are, it is hard to make a choice until you are here.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

darlingbuds said:


> I have seen people walking their dogs in this area I'm sure you can have them? You are most welcome to come and have a look at where we are if that would help you make a decision. We spent 3 weeks looking at places until we settled on where we are, it is hard to make a choice until you are here.


Thank you! I guess you are right. Will come and check the Marina out before we make up our minds.


----------

